
Comparing Elixir and Erlang variables - tortilla
http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2016/01/comparing-elixir-and-erlang-variables/
======
fenollp
And now all your Elixir case clauses, in order to be "protected" and as
something that will grow into "best practice", every lhs of `->` will have to
be pinned (use `^`)...

How is that an improvement from, say, copy/pasting code^W^W knowing what you
are doing when introducing a variable? I mean, your functions are not meant to
be too long anyway.

Oh and happy-case programming gets also noisy now, since you have to put pins
everywhere (or bad state will propagate).

